# Kilroy's newest kid........



## minimule (May 6, 2008)

Born this morning at about 8 after watching mom all night last night




OH! . He's a little doll and may give Wylie a run for her money. No official name yet but I'm working on it. I keep thinking of the Lorri Morgan song "Something in Red"....


----------



## RJRMINIS (May 6, 2008)

HE IS CUTE!!!!!!!! I saw on the other thread someone suggested Rojo, since it means red, I think it is a neat name!!!!


----------



## Bunnylady (May 6, 2008)

:love :love What a cute lil longear!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 6, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS, what a little cutie,



Kilroy has outdone himself again.



Corinne


----------



## minimule (May 6, 2008)

Thanks! He's even a deeper red today and is developing his personality. He's a love bug of course.



Even Dave (my non-horse hubby) can't stop going out to look at him and play with him.

Rojo is OK but I'm not sure about it yet. Usually a name comes to me within a few hours but so far.....nothing on him.


----------

